# Silver Efex Pro for Lightroom Preset has disappeard



## free2australian (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a Mac Computer, Lightroom 2 and Photoshop Elements 8 and Silver Efex Pro for Lightroom

Some time ago I set Lightroom Preferences to include Nik Silver Efex Pro as an Editor for Lightroom

For some reason this has disappeared from Preference window as a choice. When endeavouring to re-install Silver Efex Pro as an External Editor the only option for Silver Efex Pro I have to choose from is not the Silver Efex Pro in its original format - I have attached two windows to show what I mean. I am not sure whether I should re-install Silver Efex Pro for Lightroom?

Can somebody assist.

Sue


----------



## free2australian (Apr 24, 2010)

Hullo

On the 22nd April I sent a post as above - As I have had no response I was wondering if there Is there no body out there able to help.

Sue


----------



## clee01l (Apr 24, 2010)

Sorry that your post got overlooked. 
I can't explain the disappearance, but I can help you get it back.
In the "Additional Editor" Section, there is a button on the line 'Application:...' {Choose}
If you click it you can add in an additional External Editor Application. Use that to find and choose your application. After doing so the line Preset will read {Custom} and the next line should read 'Application:Silver Efex Pro'.

The Additional External Editor section is a variable list of External Editors that you have added. You can use all the External editors that you have added by right clicking (or the Mac Equivalent) an image to bring up the context menu and choosing one from the {Edit In} menu option. 

Also troubling to me is that your Primary External Editor is showing "Adobe PhotoShop (not found)" Have you recently removed PS from your system? Normaplly this Primary External Editor will be either Photoshop or Photoshop Elements depending upon which you have installed. Photoshop Elements will only show up as one of the Additional Editors if you have Photoshop installed and it assumes the position of Primary.


----------



## free2australian (Apr 25, 2010)

I recently uninstalled Photoshop CVS$ and purchased Photoshop Elements.

You mention that "Primary External Editor is showing "Adobe PhotoShop (not found)" I am unsure where you noticed that. Photoshop Elements is one of my primary external Editors and I have a pre-set in Lightroom to access the application. Also in Lightroom on the toolbar under PHOTP, Photoshope is listed a my primary external editor.

As far as Silver Efex Pro is concern , I have no problem is using the choosing option to choose as an optional editor as well as set a custom pre-set for it. However, my problem is that some months ago I needed to take my computer to be repaired and they moved my applications etc to another computer and everything came back a mess. That is, I have had to look all over my computer for applications and plug-ins that are not in their original positions.

For a novice computer user - really did my head in.

In the case of Silver Efex Pro - I found Silver Efex Pro for Lightroom file without its contents. On doing a search with spotlight found " Sep application" which is the way it is presented within the Lightroom application. In choosing the " Sep application" all the files within this format have gone missing an only show as cache....... see first screen shot I sent in my first post regarding this issue.  I only sent you a snapshot of how cache files there are without its parent. There is a whole page of them.  This is my dilemma.

Even when opening " Sep application" outside of Lightroom I am told that I need to activate trial ( I never had Silver Exfex Pro on trial). I thought I would try and activate the trial it wont allow me to only allows me to go to the Nik Website to purchase the software.

Hopefully what I have set out makes sense. 

My thought is to trash Silver Efex Pro and re-install? Have you any thoughts on this?

Sue


----------



## Brad Snyder (Apr 25, 2010)

My first thought is to ask the Silver Efex folks.
Second thought is to clear Lr's preferences, and try to relink PS and SFX. See #4 in this post for instructions on rebuilding Lr Prefs. http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/index.php?topic=1645.'


----------



## free2australian (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Brad

Thanks for the advice.

I will contact Nik software - I wish they had a forum it would be so much easier

 I gather when you mean relink PS and SFX it stands for Photoshop Elements 8 and Silver Efex Pro? .........................

I have looked at the link on clearing LR preferences - sounds like a computer - minefield. When it comes to minefields I am the first to step on a mine. For me this is so painful as a novice spending hours and hours being so unsure.

 Because of my lack of confidence in this area would you mind providing me more step-by step instructions on where and how to Delete the Preferences file.

1. I gather I would have to add the additional external editing applications.

2.  What happens to the many pre-sets I have &gt; Will they have to be re-imported? I had so much trouble in a previous post with regarding finding my pre-sets and having to re -import

 3. Will the hundreds and hundreds of Photos have to be re-imported?

Thank you for your patience

regards

Sue


----------



## Brad Snyder (Apr 26, 2010)

Sue, I'm going to pass you off to our Mac crew. I'm much stronger on Windows.

1) Yes, you'd have to re-add the external editors, but I'm not sure why PSE8 is not showing up automatically in the primary external editor slot. I'm not sure why the SFx App is not showing up in that folder listing you enclosed. 
2) No, this should not affect your presets.
3) No, this should not affect your past edits.

Any Mac folks know what Sue should be looking for to link SFx as the secondary editor?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm only skimming quickly as I'm short on time, but it sounds like SFx should be a standalone app that's gone walkabout? I'd trash it and everything related (I like AppZapper!) and reinstall SFx. If you can't open it as a standalone app, then I'm inclined to say trashing prefs won't help at the moment.


----------

